# Can you flower the 'type 2'?



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=303&category=genus&spec=Unknown

I am currently trying to but have not thus far been successful. I did find some in flower a long time ago, but well before I had the skills and resources to figure out what it is. In a pretty much abandoned and neglected aquarium, it grew what I remember as a really tiny inflorescence on a short peduncle with pinkish flowers. But since I didn't press it, I am still at square one.

Which is where you come in. If you can provide me with a fertile specimen to ID, you will be rewarded (US only for any plant prizes). That's all I'll say regarding that. But it will be worth it.

This plant requires soft water to do well and thrive. Lots of light an co2 as well.

I suspect it may be Commelinaceae, but we will see. I'm told by a specialist that it does NOT appear to be Eriocaulaceae. Time to solve this one!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Really an enigma! Perhaps there's a possibility for DNA sequencing and analysing?
Do you remember showy petals?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Reward still applies. Going to sequence it soon but a specimen still needed.


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

Hrm, I'm not sure if Bartohog is a member on here, but he might have some information on this on TPT?


----------

